# Brawl Tournament (Updated)



## Tennis=Life (Feb 28, 2008)

Anyone up for a Brawl Tournament?  As soon as 8 or 16 people sign up this tournament will be under way.  The ony way this tournament will start is from your participation. The date is undecided, it will mostly start in a week or two, and you'll have around 4 days to schedule and complete your match.

Participants: Super_Naruto, Snoop, Twilight, Koehler, DragonFlamez, JJH, Storm, Zeldafreak, Zero, Gremp, Bul, Odd, Tom, Shadow Link, Beakman, Kyle.

Currently: 16 people, *NO MORE PEOPLE CAN JOIN* (unless you find 16 people).

Friend Codes: http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?showtopic=20780

Rules:

3 stock, no items, Final Destination, all characters allowed, and it is 1v1 (unless we get a bad number of participants there may be one match of 1v1v1, etc.)


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 28, 2008)

I'd like to participate in...

Mario Kart DS
Metroid Prime: Hunters
Mario Strikers Charged
Brawl


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 28, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> I'd like to participate in...
> 
> *Mario Kart DS*
> Metroid Prime: Hunters
> ...


 Some of what Bul said, along with Pokemon and... Wait, Planet Puzzle League doesn't have online puzzle challenge does it?


----------



## Tennis=Life (Feb 29, 2008)

Tom the Warrior said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well, I'm not sure what it is, however I don't think many people at TBT have the game anyways so there would be no need for a tournament.

Also, we need alot more people joining.


----------



## Micah (Feb 29, 2008)

*sigh* No wifi.


----------



## TheGremp (Feb 29, 2008)

a Brawl tournament would be awesome.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 29, 2008)

I can guarantee you there will be a Brawl tournament in April, possibly May at the latest.


----------



## Zero_13 (Feb 29, 2008)

Brawl.

I forgot how to play MKDS and MP:H.


----------



## SL92 (Feb 29, 2008)

Brawl here. 


Please organize the list by game, not by member. Less confusing


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 29, 2008)

On an unrelated note, who thinks a online multiplayer Phoenix Wright game would absolutely rock?! lol


----------



## SL92 (Feb 29, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> On an unrelated note, who thinks a online multiplayer Phoenix Wright game would absolutely rock?! lol


 But you're supposed to get a not guilty verdict XD Co-op mode would be deadly.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Feb 29, 2008)

Zero_13 said:
			
		

> Brawl.
> 
> I forgot how to play MKDS and MP:H.


 Don't you also have Pokemon and Strikers?


----------



## TheGremp (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm not on the Brawl list     
:'(				 

lol jk I didn't actually say I wanted to join, I just said that a brawl tournament would be cool lol

but yeah count me in on the Brawl tournament.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Feb 29, 2008)

Super Smash Bros. Brawl
Mario Kart DS
Guitar Hero III
NiGHTS: Journey of Dreams
Battalion Wars II
Advance Wars: Days of Ruins
Pokemon Battle Revolution
Pokemon Diamond
Pokemon Pearl


----------



## Tyler (Mar 1, 2008)

Diamond and Pearl
Strikers
MP:H
Mario Kart Wii
Brawl
Mario Kart DS


----------



## TwilightKing (Mar 1, 2008)

Brawl and Guitar Hero 3


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 2, 2008)

I forgot about PBR, sign me up.


----------



## UltraByte (Mar 2, 2008)

Sign me up for GHIII.


----------



## Zero_13 (Mar 2, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Zero_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't know where Pokemon is and I haven't played Mario Strikers since... wow.. a lot.


----------



## Micah (Mar 2, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> I can guarantee you there will be a Brawl tournament in April, possibly May at the latest.


 I can do late March for a tourney.


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 10, 2008)

looks like Odd just announced an official TBT Brawl tournament   
^_^


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 10, 2008)

<big><big><big>Posts from here on out are soley for the Brawl Tournament.  Please sign up, thank you.</big>


----------



## Zero_13 (Mar 11, 2008)

Sure, sign me up.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 11, 2008)

This isn't the official one guys, but still. ;D

Sign me up.


----------



## JJH (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm in.

Do we have a date yet?


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 11, 2008)

i'll do it


----------



## Justin (Mar 11, 2008)

Gimme a date so I know if I can enter.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 12, 2008)

I'll sign up, but is it going to be 1 vs 1? Is it going to be stock? If so, then how many?


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 12, 2008)

count me in.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm in, too.


----------



## Micah (Mar 12, 2008)

I might be in but it depends on the date.


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## TwilightKing (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm in.   
^_^


----------



## Justin (Mar 12, 2008)

I'd like to know where I said I will be in.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 12, 2008)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> I'd like to know where I said I will be in.


 It will take place in a week or two, depending on if more people join.  Maybe it will start later this week.


----------



## Justin (Mar 12, 2008)

And where did I specify I would be able to in a week or two?


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 12, 2008)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> And where did I specify I would be able to in a week or two?


 I'm not sure what you are saying and no offense but I don't care.  I would like to know if you are in the tournament or not.  It will *start* later this week or next week.


----------



## Justin (Mar 12, 2008)

NO I am not. 

I was asking why you assumed that I was.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 12, 2008)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> NO I am not.
> 
> I was asking why you assumed that I was.


 Because you were not clear that you weren't participating.  So, I assumed you were, but I'm taking you off the list now.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 18, 2008)

So, when is this starting?


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 18, 2008)

Once two more people join or 3, I forget.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 18, 2008)

Tom will join.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 18, 2008)

3 more people, and the tournament can start.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 20, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> 3 more people, and the tournament can start.


 That's not going to happen because only fourteen people posted their friend codes.


----------



## SL92 (Mar 20, 2008)

My name's not on the list?


----------



## beakmanthegreat (Mar 20, 2008)

eh what the who... I'm in...

FC: 2750-0913-3453

name: Snerb


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 20, 2008)

Okay one more person.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm not going to be back until like Wednesday...


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 20, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> I'm not going to be back until like Wednesday...


 It'll be fine, we need another person anyways.  I'll just delay your side of the bracket for how far it goes, one round or two rounds it will be delayed.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 21, 2008)

I would join but my wifi signal is on my top floor, and my Wii is in the basement so it doesn't pick it up.


----------



## Kyle (Mar 22, 2008)

Since you only need one more, I'll join.


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 22, 2008)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Since you only need one more, I'll join.


 woot.

that is all.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 22, 2008)

*Gives up hope*


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 24, 2008)

Okay the tournament will start.  I am currently making the bracket.  There is now a new thread in the Brawl board.


----------



## Lone_Wolf (May 27, 2008)

XD I'm too late


----------

